# Solved: disable UAC for just one program ?



## ricca7 (Aug 27, 2010)

I know that Windows 7 lets me disable user access control completely. But I am not interested in that. I want to keep UAC on (maximum setting) and only allow just one program.

Is this possible?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfortunately no, due to the way Windows handles account permissions. You can mark a given program to always ask to run as an administrator, but it will still come up with the prompt.


----------



## tuliper (Jul 7, 2009)

There are instructions circulating about how to do that, but they could be cumbersome for some. An example could be found here:

http://www.vista4beginners.com/Disable-UAC-for-certain-applications
Then there is a wizard that does what you want, without downloading tens of megabytes: Exclude Application from UAC

Its a bit pricey to my taste but some folks report that this is the most elegant such tool they've seen.

YMMV


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Microsoft said it can't be done in their article on UAC, but that does actually look like a really nice solution. Please do let us know if it works.


----------



## ricca7 (Aug 27, 2010)

tuliper said:


> There are instructions circulating about how to do that, but they could be cumbersome for some. An example could be found here:
> 
> http://www.vista4beginners.com/Disable-UAC-for-certain-applications


You're right. This went way over my head. I didn't even bother.



tuliper said:


> Then there is a wizard that does what you want, without downloading tens of megabytes: Exclude Application from UAC


You're right again (it's pricey) but I need it for the business and the expense was justified (tax deductible). It works very well and what was even more amazing was the ease it did this for me (very small download). They also said the price includes free upgrade to ver. 2.0 which allows more than one application to be exempt from UAC. Thanks!


----------

